
Razorfish ports DaVinci interface to Kinect, makes physics cool (video) - unwantedLetters
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/05/razorfish-ports-davinci-interface-to-kinect-makes-physics-cool/
======
dcaldwell
What kinds of real work applications could/will something like this be used
for?

